# Aldar Recruitment Process



## T-green7 (9 mo ago)

Hello Everyone,
I have applied for a teaching position in Aldar. I received a mail telling me I have been shortlisted and a questionnaire was attached which I also filled and sent back. What should I expect next and should I also believe that I have been considered for the teaching role as stated in the mail?


----------

